# Best Sling ever: Savvy Sniper



## Arrow 4 (Oct 13, 2010)

If you like a single point sling for short missions but prefer a two point on patrols or longer missions check this out!

http://www.emergingtacticalsolutions.com/category-s/1879.htm

This is my company

Arrow 4


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 13, 2010)

Arrow,
That is the shit!!!

Any chance to get a sample??  I can get you some sold, guaranteed.

T91B

ETA: had to watch it again.  I cannot think of a downside.  Friggin awesome piece of kit.


----------



## skeeter (Oct 14, 2010)

That's a well thought out piece of gear!


----------



## devilbones (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks nice.


----------



## AWP (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice piece of kit. Do you plan on a padded version?


----------



## Arrow 4 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey I wish I could give everyone a T&E, but Papa's gotta feed the hungry mouths! No padded version but there is a section of bungy to reduce the felt weight of your weapon.


----------



## RAGE275 (Oct 14, 2010)

Pretty neat. How much do they run?


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 14, 2010)

RAGE275 said:


> Pretty neat. How much do they run?


 
x2, I am ready to order


----------



## AWP (Oct 14, 2010)

The link has them listed at $59.95.


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 14, 2010)

LISTED is the word I am trying to get below.. lol


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 14, 2010)

Just ordered mine.


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a loop on my ace skeleton directly behind the plate, just below the tube.  And then I have a forward loop on the end of the rail, attached to the side.
BUT.. I am going to be buying one of the plates with the loop that is attached and is ambi.

Like this:
http://emergingtacticalsolutions.com/ASAP-Ambidextrous-Sling-Attachment-Point-SLMG001.htm

View attachment 13295


----------



## Arrow 4 (Oct 15, 2010)

We also have a version with QD Swivels if you prefer those. Do you have a QD swivel mount in the front? If so I would recommend the QD swivel version, it's $10 more, but then you eliminate the need to purchase a front sling adapter...works out to be less expensive.

For anyone using the HK snap hook sling, I STRONGLY urge you to use a hard (Non-swivel) front sling loop with this sling. I use the Midwest Industries and it is very good.


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 16, 2010)

The91Bravo said:


> I have a loop on my ace skeleton directly behind the plate, just below the tube.  And then I have a forward loop on the end of the rail, attached to the side.
> BUT.. I am going to be buying one of the plates with the loop that is attached and is ambi.
> 
> Like this:
> ...


 
Just ordered this too... I keep buying shit, mama's gonna be pissed


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like a solid piece of kit.  1st thing i'd do is swap the fast-tech buckle with a cobra buckle.  I'm sure most of us have had run-ins with cold weather and broken fast techs


----------



## Arrow 4 (Oct 16, 2010)

The designer and manufacturer of this sling has a video on his website of him rappelling off a tower using this buckle to suspend him...that being said, it's hard to argue your point metal vs plastic.

Arrow 4


----------



## pardus (Jul 24, 2012)

Ive been using the Savvy Sniper sling since this thread put me onto it.

I have had two problems with the sling. First, the HK hook failed during a movement when I wasn't holding the rifle in my hands. The rifle took a nose dive in the dirt. Not a happy camper. I used a multitool to straighten the bent part of the hook out, it works but is always threatening to pop off again. I think this is a fault of the hook rather than the sling itself.
In hindsight I would go with the QD mount if I could do it over again.

Second, the adjustment part of the sling, it is a great design with nothing dangling down. However, it doesn't have enough adjustment, I cannot tighten my rifle to my chest. It's always bouncing off me and getting in the way, a constant frustration. 

Just my .02c


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 24, 2012)

T, HK hooks are the devil, mash hooks are a good alternative.


----------



## Etype (Jul 24, 2012)

The HK hooks are a bit hard to manipulate with gloves on.  The Magpul MS3 is a similar design but has more user friendly clips and can be easily tightened or loosened like a Blue Force or VTAC sling.
http://store.magpul.com/product/183/51


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Arrow,

My brother got me that sling as a pre-deployment gift.  Used it at PMT and I am highly impressed!  Well done!  I am excited to continue beating up the sling downrange.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jul 24, 2012)

Viper1 said:


> Arrow,
> 
> My brother got me that sling as a pre-deployment gift. Used it at PMT and I am highly impressed! Well done! I am excited to continue beating up the sling downrange.


 
Awesome, thanks for the feedback! We even have some in use with the German Army now....let me know if we can help with anything else.


----------



## tmroun01 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have one and love it!


----------



## Loki (Jul 29, 2012)

VERY COOL!


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jul 29, 2012)

IMTT said:


> VERY COOL!


 
Monte, you NEED this sling!


----------



## SmokinOkie (Jun 27, 2016)

Has anyone had any experience with the  Bench/Tac model Savvy Sniper Sling? Was looking to use on my 6.5 Grendel AR platform.


----------

